# rise of the planet of the apes



## strollingbones (Aug 5, 2011)

are you looking forward to seeing this?  i am ...i will admit to seeing all of the other movies and  there are how many of those?  only 5?  damn seems like more...anyways.....i am gonna try to go to a festival in burnsville.....45 miles that way....and then the movies in boone.....spins around 35 miles that way...damn do i really want to do all this in one day?  lot of activity....

but i am really looking forward to this release....there has not been much this summer to enjoy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8D2NIGEJW8&feature=related]&#x202a;Rise of the Planet of the Apes Full Trailer Official (HD)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 5, 2011)

The TV commercials make it look like a computerized cartoon. I think I'll pass.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 5, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> The TV commercials make it look like a computerized cartoon. I think I'll pass.





o dont be such a crabby......i think it will be fun and i want to see it on the big screen

i watch 3 really bad movies...

rango or whatever...

of men and gods

unknown

so i am ready for something fun.....and come on ....i have seen all 5 of the others


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > The TV commercials make it look like a computerized cartoon. I think I'll pass.
> ...


It's $16 bucks for Mrs. Scientist and I to go to a movie nowadays, we have to pick carefully. Sorry but computerized cartoons just don't seem worth it. 

We're probably gonna' see "Cowboys and Aliens".


----------



## masquerade (Aug 5, 2011)

I watched the newest _Tron_ movie a couple months back and had a difficult time with Jeff Bridges' CGI face.  It was too freaky to watch.

When I first saw the trailer for_ Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes_, the face of Jeff Bridges was the first thing to come to mind.  But, being a fan of the movies myself,  I may just be heading out to the show.  Honestly, I don't think I've been to the theater in almost two years so a date with my man to catch a summer movie is in order.


----------



## editec (Aug 5, 2011)

We already live on a planet of the apes.

Lord knows another fictionalized one isn't really necessary.

Now how about a movie with a planet of the kittens?

That might be interesting.

In the land of the kittens, the one-eyed man with a ball of yard is King!


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 5, 2011)

damn i had forgotten the 16 bucks factor but we will blow the money on occasion....last movie at the big screen was true grit...yes the new one damn it.....

we may go to two movies a year....

but i will bite the bullet and go and tell yall how it is....

i hear cowboys & aliens flat sucks


----------



## editec (Aug 5, 2011)

The last movie on a big screen I saw was the new Sherlock Holmes movie.

What a travesty that was.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, I am looking forward to it coming to Netflix soon.

Until then, I will wait to see it.

Immie


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 5, 2011)

Too bad Hollywood has run out of original ideas for movies.  

Most of us now get to watch the same shit we used to watch as kids with the same lame story line but better effects.

No wonder I haven't been to the movies in almost a year.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 5, 2011)

15 bucks at the 4:30 show...the first part is slow.....i liked it...hubby was tepid.....once the action starts it goes fast....but it was worth seeing on the big screen

a medium coke and medium popcorn 12:50.....i passed on that


----------



## Trajan (Aug 5, 2011)

I have to vote...no. 

Every year or so I watch the original, which was imaginative and excellent all around, I just cannot get my head around anyone toying with it...


----------



## Trajan (Aug 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> 15 bucks at the 4:30 show...the first part is slow.....i liked it...hubby was tepid.....once the action starts it goes fast....but it was worth seeing on the big screen
> 
> a medium coke and medium popcorn 12:50.....i passed on that



bring a wineskin......filled with preferably, wine


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2011)

littledebfascist, full auto, house, and daveman are perfect examples of regression as they return daily to ape form.


----------



## Trajan (Aug 5, 2011)

hey who's a dean koontz fan? why have they not made any of his novels into movies?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 5, 2011)

Dean Koontz Movies - Film Adaptations of Dean Koontz Books - Movies Based on Dean Koontz Books


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 5, 2011)

rise of the planet of the apes 

Is this about the Tea Party?


----------



## Trajan (Aug 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> Dean Koontz Movies - Film Adaptations of Dean Koontz Books - Movies Based on Dean Koontz Books



thx......Corey Haim, no wonder I never heard of it.....

anyway seriously thx but I never saw any of these 

they never made Midnight which was my fav


----------



## Trajan (Aug 5, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> rise of the planet of the apes
> 
> Is this about the Tea Party?


----------



## Tank (Aug 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3mjTmUJhlE&feature=related]&#x202a;la riots 1992 mob atacks&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> are you looking forward to seeing this?


Yes, but not necessarily at the theater.  There are few movies that I am willing to pay $40 for my girlfriend and I to see in a theater while also listening to some idiot behind me talk to their friend or text on their cell phone.   Living by the wisdom that "Patience is a virtue" and waiting for most movies to come out on cable/Netflix/Redbox not only saves me a bundle of cash, but the aggravation of dealing with rude people.

BTW, the USA Today review gave it 3 out of 4 stars.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> rise of the planet of the apes
> 
> Is this about the Tea Party?



Nah, that was Return to the Plant of the Apes.  This one documents the rise of the Progressives........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2011)

PETA approves of this movie therefore it's not worth seeing.........


----------



## Trajan (Aug 5, 2011)

no apes were harmed during the filming of this movie.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 5, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > rise of the planet of the apes
> ...



Actually the apes had a very libertarian society going in the movies.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Uuuummmmmm............


----------



## syrenn (Aug 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> are you looking forward to seeing this?  i am ...i will admit to seeing all of the other movies and  there are how many of those?  only 5?  damn seems like more...anyways.....i am gonna try to go to a festival in burnsville.....45 miles that way....and then the movies in boone.....spins around 35 miles that way...damn do i really want to do all this in one day?  lot of activity....
> 
> but i am really looking forward to this release....there has not been much this summer to enjoy
> 
> &#x202a;Rise of the Planet of the Apes Full Trailer Official (HD)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube




Ill wait till it comes out on DVD... in the sale box. It just doesn't look very interesting to me at all.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 5, 2011)

Might go see cowboys and aliens though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 5, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Might go see cowboys and aliens though.



I'll do my usual and wait for it to hit NetFlix or buy it on sale at some Stuff-Mart.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 6, 2011)

40 bucks?  for a movie?  i would not pay that to see any movie....yall need to be hearting the apes...come on.....the first part as i said was slow....now here is what i couldnt figure out...how many damned apes are in san fransico?

there is a love story of course....man loves ape...ape loves man...that all goes south but not that fast...it could have gotten to the action a lot faster...but its a solid movie...perhaps you just have to be a planet of the apes fan


----------



## Missourian (Aug 7, 2011)

My last trip to the movie theater was three years deep in the last millennium.

People forgot how to behave at the cinema.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 7, 2011)

Around here the last matinée show before 6pm is 'super' matinée. $5 for all tickets.

Tuesday is 'recession Tuesday'. Regular popcorn or drink is $1.
MrsHorty and I will take the 3 grands then.

Would like to see Cowboys and Aliens too, but.....


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 7, 2011)

I just hate going to the theatre... Its a new kind of daycare center! 

I will wait for dvd release and go to a redbox & if it blows I will watch it on netflix next year 
Cuz thats where bad movies go to die....


----------



## ekrem (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't pay for American movies, my neighbor has them all on USB/hdd. 
This evening I will watch this movie, and can write a small review.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 7, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> I just hate going to the theatre... Its a new kind of daycare center!
> 
> I will wait for dvd release and go to a redbox & if it blows I will watch it on netflix next year
> Cuz thats where bad movies go to die....



Love going to the movies but I'm not excited about this one.  If he really wants to go, I will but not my kind of movie really.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 22, 2011)

ekrem said:


> I don't pay for American movies, my neighbor has them all on USB/hdd.
> This evening I will watch this movie, and can write a small review.



I watched it now, and it was good.
And it was a movie without showing tits or any other sexist elements. Too violent it was also not.
The chimpanzees were too strong anatomically, but it's just a movie (fantasy).
And some illogical things were also in the plot like the 1st chimpanzee being shot who was in the lab (scientists didn't recognize she was pregnant).


----------



## Sky Dancer (Aug 22, 2011)

I've seen all the Planet of the Apes movies.  I particularly liked this one with it's animal activist theme.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 3, 2011)

I thought it was great. Honestly I liked it nearly as much as the original. Amazing acting and story telling. 

With great review and scoring a ton at the box office and growing, you can bet their will be a sequel. 

My Prediction on the second one:
The virus spreads across the globe killing the victims in months (remember the weaker strain was released, not the quicker killing improved one). Scientist across the world scramble to cure the pandemic, including Will (Franco). In the meantime Apes across the world are also infected, but they become intelligent instead of dying. They start to organize and arm themselves. 

Since the pandemic comes on quickly and kills so many in a short period of time. Caeser and the Apes in the first one aren't hunted down by the humans! Eventually a cure is discovered (probably by Franco) and humanity is saved. However, the world human population is devastated. Say 3/4 are killed by the virus. The movie starts out running through the pandemic spreading to a cure found rather rapidly and then fast-forwards to shortly after the virus is cured. At the point, Apes and human are in open combat with each other! The humans are losing and the humans decide to go nuclear! Most of the Apes and Humanity are bombed into the stoneages.


----------



## Jos (Oct 3, 2011)

bought a pirate copy in the market Sunday haven't watched it yet


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 3, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> I've seen all the Planet of the Apes movies.  I particularly liked this one with it's animal activist theme.



Who would have though you would like the animal activist theme! However, I agree with that. We should be harmful to animals because we are the dominate species. We wouldn't like the role reversal!


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 3, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> I just hate going to the theatre... Its a new kind of daycare center!



I love going to the movies, except these days I only go to kiddie movies, such Lion King, Cars II, Rio etc.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 3, 2011)

I found it to be a fine entertaining movie.


----------

